# Hayfever



## bugs (21 Jun 2003)

When applying for a full time carrier in infantry will having allergies(hayfever) stop me from getting the job?


----------



## Fusaki (21 Jun 2003)

If you‘re not afraid to be outside then it wont be a problem.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (22 Jun 2003)

no.just go.change your enviornment and you might be surprised.I was bad on the west coast but no problem anywhere else ever.

" white wings,maroon soul,black gear "


----------

